# Nissan invented smart clear coat



## taminami (Jul 24, 2003)

Nissan released news that they invented clear coat which fixes light scratches on its own.
Brilliant...
http://www.nissan-global.com/EN/NEWS/2005/_STORY/051202-01-e.html


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Nissan Scratch Guard Coat Clear Paint




*World's first clear paint that repairs scratches*

Nissan Motor Co., Ltd., has developed the world’s first clear paint that repairs scratches on painted car surfaces, including scratches from car-washing machines, off-road driving and fingernails.

“Scratch Guard Coat” contains a newly developed high elastic resin that helps prevent scratches from affecting the inner layers of a car’s painted surface. With “Scratch Guard Coat” a car’s scratched surface will return to its original state anywhere from one day to a week, depending on temperature and the depth of the scratch.

The water-repellant paint also has a higher resistance to scratches compared with conventional clear paints. A vehicle painted with “Scratch Guard Coat” will have only one-fifth the abrasions caused by a car-washing machine compared with a car covered with conventional clear paint. Scratches from car-washing machines account for the majority of scratches to painted car surfaces.

“Scratch Guard Coat” is effective for about three years.

“Scratch Guard Coat” will be applied for the first time on an SUV model that is scheduled for a partial makeover in the near future. The paint will be applied to the car’s chassis, bumpers, door mirrors, among other parts.

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december05/paint/


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

interesting....what happens when you wax over it ?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

What happens if you were going really fast, it'd be like your skin peeling off, haha that'd be cool, watch a car's paint just peel off like a huge piece of skin.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Awesome! I'm going to get a pint from my local dealer if they sell it yet, or at all


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

HAH! DuPont ain't got shit on that!


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

wildmane said:


> What happens if you were going really fast, it'd be like your skin peeling off, haha that'd be cool, watch a car's paint just peel off like a huge piece of skin.


haha


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Kencapel said:


> haha


even better haha, the front bumper is ABS is it not?


----------

